# My recent ( unbelievable) Doxa experience!!



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello to all!
I wanted to share with you my latest unbelievable Doxa Swiss Customer care experience.
I wrote to Doxa that I'm in need of a new crown, stem and tube for my Doxa 1200 T Professional
I had the original crown exchanged because it cut into my hand while wearing the watch. Now my normally trust worthy watchmaker tried to soften the bevel on the crown and by the attempt damaging the stem. He then changed the crown and stem with a crown that didn't cut into my hand. All was well!!! But now I want it put back to original crown with jenny logo so I contacted Doxa in Switzerland to get it repaired . 
Now I will share their response via email :
Dear Sirs,

I'm writing to you since I'm in the need of a new crown, stem and tube in order to have my watch put back to it's originally state. Since the jenny crown cut into my hand while wearing my Doxa professional 1200 T I gave it to my local watch maker to see if he could smooth the riveting on the crown. Unfortunately he destroyed it in the attempt. So I have now a unsigned generic crown, stem and crown tube. And for a while I was happy with it..

But now I would like to get it back to it's original state.

Also the diving bezel is somewhat scratched.

Can I send it to you for repair to Switzerland, and how much would it cost to have it exchanged to the original crown, stem and tube plus polishing the bezel?

Best regards

Frank Schroth.

Germany


Now their answer:

Dear Frank,


Concerning SUB 1200T, we are sorry to inform you that the crown, stem and tube for this reference is sold out and discontinued.

.

Best Regards,

.

Cathy

What? Are you kidding me?
Are they telling me , that no Doxa watches can be repaired in the future because they don't have spare parts? 
What the f.....? 

Frank S.


----------



## bonemanGT (May 10, 2019)

damn, that's lame.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Frank,

totally unacceptable for Doxa (Jenny) to behave like this. The watches made during the Marei era were manufactured by the same company (Walca) that is manufacturing the new Jenny era SUBs. They could easily supply you a tube and fish crown from the new models. Any competent watch maker / repairer could make it fit. I'd guess there is no difference between them for your 1200T and the new 300T. Once again Jenny proves that they have no passion for the brand or Doxa owners or fans. This is a total dis-service to the people who helped resurrect the Doxa brand. Well, considering how they shafted Rick, I guess this is no surprise.

My guess is that they don't even read this forum.

Pete



Floyd0706 said:


> Hello to all!
> I wanted to share with you my latest unbelievable Doxa Swiss Customer care experience.
> I wrote to Doxa that I'm in need of a new crown, stem and tube for my Doxa 1200 T Professional
> I had the original crown exchanged because it cut into my hand while wearing the watch. Now my normally trust worthy watchmaker tried to soften the bevel on the crown and by the attempt damaging the stem. He then changed the crown and stem with a crown that didn't cut into my hand. All was well!!! But now I want it put back to original crown with jenny logo so I contacted Doxa in Switzerland to get it repaired .
> ...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I'd contact Jack at International Watch Works and see if he can help, either by repairing or advising. He is one of the few folks who thoroughly serviced Doxa other than corporate. Who knows, (it's possible) he may have a relationship for parts from the previous regime.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Frank,
> 
> ...My guess is that they don't even read this forum.
> 
> Pete


+1


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Always seemed a bit like a micro brand to me. I wouldn’t be surprised if they just order watches to be made and don’t stock any parts...


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Really disappointing. Mine's still under warranty till April 2021, guess that isn't looking good.


----------



## bonemanGT (May 10, 2019)

micro should not = bad service.


----------



## jcohen (Oct 14, 2016)

Thank you for posting this. I have been looking for solid evidence for why I shouldn’t buy a Doxa. This is very concerning to me as it is a pain in the ass to get parts for my vintage Seikos and don’t look forward to dealing with that for a newer purchase.


----------



## jcohen (Oct 14, 2016)

Thank you for posting this. I have been looking for solid evidence for why I shouldn’t buy a Doxa. This is very concerning to me as it is a pain in the ass to get parts for my vintage Seikos and don’t look forward to dealing with that for a newer purchase.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow, that sucks. I have wanted to pick up a Doxa and almost bought a Jenny recently from Drop. I am glad I didnt.


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Does make it sound like a micro brand where they just supply a watch and don't keep spare parts. Part of the reason for buying from an established 'brand' in any product is the ability to get replacement spares down the line. Not as if they are a cheap throw away watch....


----------



## Poorman (Aug 31, 2006)

I would recommend contacting Synchron Watch Group, they may still have some parts in stock for this model.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow, disappointing.
A doxa is one of my grails and a brand id really like to get into.
Seems a real lot of negative feedback of late, dont know what to think.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

I just spoke with DOXA, spares are available certainly in the UK. Have you tried The Blue Company which is the UK distributor for DOXA?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Just to provide a bit of balance to this thread I recently contacted Doxa for a replacement link for the SUB 1000 bracelet.
They took my details and sent out 3 by post at no charge.
Difficult to fault that service.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Cobia said:


> Wow, disappointing.
> A doxa is one of my grails and a brand id really like to get into.
> Seems a real lot of negative feedback of late, dont know what to think.


If you like the 'wobbly' bezel to play with go for it! Apart from that its great.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

drumcairn said:


> If you like the 'wobbly' bezel to play with go for it! Apart from that its great.


That doesnt sound good, whats the story?.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

drumcairn said:


> If you like the 'wobbly' bezel to play with go for it! Apart from that its great.


Did you get a refund?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello to all,
I contacted The Blue Company and a very kind lady wrote back right away. Here is her reply.

Hi Frank 


I am sorry to hear this. I need to talk to the head office to better understand. Please give me few days. .


Thank you.

Best Regards. 


Monica Porracin |.Managing Director 


THE BLUE COMPANY (LONDON) LTD

497 Battersea Park Road |.London | SW11 4LW


----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Frank 


I have forwarded your email to my contact in the headoffice. I have been told they will look into your case and come back directly. Can you please keep me posted? I want to be sure you have a feedback..


Thank you.

Best Regards. 


Monica Porracin |.Managing Director 


THE BLUE COMPANY (LONDON) LTD

497 Battersea Park Road |.London | SW11 4LW


----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

Now fellas, 
that's what I call customer support. Especially when I didn't buy my Doxa from them in the UK.
I also contacted the group of Rick Marei, where I bought my Doxa from back in 2019.
Haven't heard from them yet. Probably didn't contact during business hours.
Well , I will keep you guys posted !!!
Frank S


----------



## SSeric02 (Oct 27, 2006)

Floyd, I suspect "Cathy" didn't even really bother to read or inquire about your needs. I recently had a similar experience with a Doxa rep via email. Flat out didn't read my inquiry. I shot back, firm but professional, and called him on it. He replied back apologetically and got me the answer to the question I'd asked.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Floyd0706 said:


> Now fellas,
> that's what I call customer support. Especially when I didn't buy my Doxa from them in the UK.
> I also contacted the group of Rick Marei, where I bought my Doxa from back in 2019.
> Haven't heard from them yet. Probably didn't contact during business hours.
> ...


You can reach synchron through any of their sites by email, phone or livechat, if you do it now, someone will get back to you immediately.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Floyd0706 said:


> Now fellas,
> that's what I call customer support. Especially when I didn't buy my Doxa from them in the UK.
> I also contacted the group of Rick Marei, where I bought my Doxa from back in 2019.
> Haven't heard from them yet. Probably didn't contact during business hours.
> ...


You can reach synchron through any of their sites by email, phone or livechat, if you do it now, someone will get back to you immediately.


----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello to all,
Now things started to evolve very quickly! 
But read for yourself:

Hi Frank 


Spare parts are in stock. Doxa will contact you..

Please let me know if they don’t.


Thanks.

Best Regards. 


Monica Porracin |.Managing Director 


THE BLUE COMPANY (LONDON) LTD

497 Battersea Park Road |.London | SW11 4LW

And now Doxa Switzerland :

Dear Frank,

.

I get back to you as I have communicate a wrong information so please accept all my apologies.

.

With help of the team, I find the crown, stem and tube for your SUB 1200T.

.

Please note that spare parts should cost CHF 55.00 and we will take the shipping fees.

.

If you agree with the price and you would like to order.

.

Please send me your full details address.

.

Best Regards,

.

Cathy

. Now that's what I call change of hearts!! 
My gratitude goes out to The Blue Company in London especially to Mrs Porracin for her kind help!!!!
Frank S.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Wouldnt surprise me if this thread sparked those responses.


----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

Well, that really isn't professional on the part of Doxa. I mean, if a watchmaker needed a crown for a Rolex they could get that pretty easily. That said, you should never modify an original part like that - there are hundreds of aftermarket crowns on the market and I'm sure something could have been found to suit your need. Lesson learned I hope. I also hope that Doxa (Jenny) wakes up and smells the coffee. I said a LONG time ago that the way they were doing things would give them a finite future - nobody listened.

Amending my post. I obviously have not had enough coffee this morning as I missed the happy ending. Don't mess with your new crown!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

It's unbelievable.

I guess that's the reason why most of people are afraid about buying watches from micro-brands.


----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah,maybe it did!


----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

Cobia said:


> Wouldnt surprise me if this thread sparked those responses.


Yeah , maybe it did!!


----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

TKiteCD said:


> Well, that really isn't professional on the part of Doxa. I mean, if a watchmaker needed a crown for a Rolex they could get that pretty easily. That said, you should never modify an original part like that - there are hundreds of aftermarket crowns on the market and I'm sure something could have been found to suit your need. Lesson learned I hope. I also hope that Doxa (Jenny) wakes up and smells the coffee. I said a LONG time ago that the way they were doing things would give them a finite future - nobody listened.
> 
> Amending my post. I obviously have not had enough coffee this morning as I missed the happy ending. Don't mess with your new crown!


Oh yes, lesson well learned!!! 
But I'm already afraid what will happen if I ask Doxa to polish the scratches on the bezel or case one day if I need it! 
Frank S.


----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello to all,
now I think I need to explain to you all why I changed the crown in the first place. 
I have an illness called psoriasis. If anything cuts my skin ( like a sharp watch crown), my skin will react immediately by drying out and cracking! So I tried to smoothen the crown. What seemed to be a no brainer to a watchmaker turned into disaster with my watchmaker in my town. I mean he has a lot of certificates how well trained he is,but this time.......
Frank S.


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

I had a similarly annoying contact recently

My Divingstart, still in warrant obviously, had a sticking rota.

I emailed for advice and was told that if it still good keeps time then whats the problem!

I replied that it indicates a problem that needs fixing, and since them dOXA HAVE IGNORED me.

I think I'll get out of the brand, both my Caribbean 1200 and Divingstar 300 can go.

Shame.


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

I had a similarly annoying contact recently

My Divingstart, still in warrant obviously, had a sticking rota.

I emailed for advice and was told that if it still good keeps time then whats the problem!

I replied that it indicates a problem that needs fixing, and since them dOXA HAVE IGNORED me.

I think I'll get out of the brand, both my Caribbean 1200 and Divingstar 300 can go.

Shame.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

I hope DOXA are reading this forum and realise how many feel. They need to improve quality and service at the price they are charging.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

Vlciudoli said:


> I had a similarly annoying contact recently
> 
> My Divingstart, still in warrant obviously, had a sticking rota.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the way the customer service reacts to buyers can make a big deal if someone buys the watch he is interested in. I think a lot of buyers get thrown of buying when they read a story like mine in forums. Nowadays people inform themselves before buying.
Frank


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

Cathy Jean and Boris, the dream team...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Pegasus said:


> I hope DOXA are reading this forum and realise how many feel. They need to improve quality and service at the price they are charging.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WUS is the biggest watch forum online.

These threads last for ever and absolutely will turn new and old customers off, there just seems to be so much bad doxa stories atm.

From my observations it looks like its a brand thats on the nose atm, i dont think thats an unfair observation.

It would be very smart of Doxa, if they want to show they care, to get a rep in this thread, and threads like it.

Its a brand im more interested in than most other brands, and a brand i really want to get into, but all this negative talk from the guys in the know, that have Doxas, is making me second guess if i should get an old one? new one? or skip Doxa?


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Cobia said:


> WUS is the biggest watch forum online.
> 
> These threads last for ever and absolutely will turn new and old customers off, there just seems to be so much bad doxa stories atm.
> 
> ...


I would skip, that's coming from someone who has always loved the style of watches and bought a new 300T.

Just doesn't give the value or support network other brands do which is a shame.

They are sitting on a gold mine but can't seem to realise it and get things running properly.

Even when they post on Instagram people are complaining of no response from customer service etc.

It will damage the brand further unfortunately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Pegasus said:


> I would skip, that's coming from someone who has always loved the style of watches and bought a new 300T.
> 
> Just doesn't give the value or support network other brands do which is a shame.
> 
> ...


Really sad to hear.
Thanks for the feedback.

Putting well over 3kau into a watch is a lot for me, id hate to be disappointed.


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

I agree - there is a definite demand for their watch and nothing else really shows off that style of case like the 300 with its small dial and bezel. As you say could be a gold mine for them - its easy to 'say sorry and smile', sort things out taking a minor short term hit and keep the reputation and long term profit. Ignoring complaints, disputing things with customers (unless they are obviously wrong of course)… its not rocket science to get things right. Even down to the lack of details about the business online - if they don't give info then people assume they are hiding something and doubt creeps in...be open and honest, respond quickly to complaints and resolve them as positively as you can … small things can lead to loss of business especially at their price point.


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

I really like the design and the history, but the fact is poor service and the high price don't sit well.

£2000 in the UK buys a lot of watches, and £3k will get you close to some really nice watches if you know how to negotiate.

A Doxa Sub should be more like £1200 max, when you look ar what Longines can make for £2000 and what Steinhart can make for £500! (Can't stand Steinhart, btw, and their service is awful but then they are cheap...)

So, either fix the QA and CS or drop the price. 

You can't have it both ways.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pegasus said:


> ...They are sitting on a gold mine but can't seem to realise it and get things running properly...


^^^This.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Vlciudoli said:


> I really like the design and the history, but the fact is poor service and the high price don't sit well...
> 
> ...So, either fix the QA and CS or drop the price.
> 
> You can't have it both ways.


^^^This too.


----------



## watches4ever (Dec 7, 2019)

I have a 1200T and the stem and tube has been completely worn, based on what I have read, it would seem that I am SOL !!! There is a lot of negativity I could say but I will not in fear of being banned from this forum! I might as well take out the movement of my watch and keep it as a spare then throw the rest away!


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

I've owned a few Doxa and have not been able to figure out their high prices or that tiny hour hand when compared to other dive watches with the same specs. Getting a bit more info about their customer service really confirms my belief that it was a good idea to sell every single Doxa I'v owned.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Ticktocker said:


> I've owned a few Doxa and have not been able to figure out their high prices or that tiny hour hand when compared to other dive watches with the same specs. Getting a bit more info about their customer service really confirms my belief that it was a good idea to sell every single Doxa I'v owned.


These......... The Kon Tiki can be got for less than a grand and the Aquadive is one of the nicest looking divers I've seen in quite a while.

Doxa's new motto...

snatching defeat from the jaws of victory


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

The hard part is done, the history and the designs sell themselves.

Quality control and customer service should be the simple parts, I think the value is there if those 2 things are in place but.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonemanGT (May 10, 2019)

Flyingdoctor said:


> These......... The Kon Tiki can be got for less than a grand and the Aquadive is one of the nicest looking divers I've seen in quite a while.


I can't warm to either of those TBH. The only thing with a cushion case design that I've seen lately that comes close is the Bulova. That said I'm pretty damn happy with my new 1500t and unless something goes wrong I can't see changing it anytime soon!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Flyingdoctor said:


> These......... The Kon Tiki can be got for less than a grand and the Aquadive is one of the nicest looking divers I've seen in quite a while.
> 
> Doxa's new motto...
> 
> snatching defeat from the jaws of victory


Agree on the aquadive, always thought its a lovely looking watch.
Maybe i'll head in that direction and save some cash, i dont know.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Pegasus said:


> The hard part is done, the history and the designs sell themselves.
> 
> Quality control and customer service should be the simple parts, I think the value is there if those 2 things are in place but.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like who ever is in charge is taking the company and its good name backwards at lightning speed.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm not sure if someone has been handing out the rose tinted glasses recently but in my experience customer service with Doxa has always been hit and miss - yes even in the Rick Marei era; there, I've said it out loud 
I have experienced great service from some of the team and absolutely shocking service from others - even contradicting advice previously given. Then again, I don't think that the policy of not having named assistants on the Live Chat facility helped.
Similarly I have previously had what I would class as quality issues with things like a misaligned date wheel font - something which you would expect to be consistent - but that was explained as being a result of their having to take what ETA delivered. Seemingly Doxa couldn't specify a type - or replace stock - to provide a consistent customer experience.
Despite this I still love my SUB 300 50th anniversary Professional which looks like being a keeper and hope that Doxa can improve to give their watches a wider audience.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Do the 300 50th anni models have the wobbly bezel as well - or is it attached by the old method? I'm a big fan of the Aquadive as well but for me the L2L of 50mm means its out for me - that's where Doxa scores with the 45mm L2L


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

drumcairn said:


> Do the 300 50th anni models have the wobbly bezel as well - or is it attached by the old method? I'm a big fan of the Aquadive as well but for me the L2L of 50mm means its out for me - that's where Doxa scores with the 45mm L2L


From what I've heard it has the wobble also, those who own one will know better but I'm sure I've read it here somewhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

The Aquadive L2L put me off at first but it actually wears smaller (I measured it at 49mm). Did you see my review?

https://watchwabi.com/aquadive-bathyscaphe-100-blue-dial/



drumcairn said:


> Do the 300 50th anni models have the wobbly bezel as well - or is it attached by the old method? I'm a big fan of the Aquadive as well but for me the L2L of 50mm means its out for me - that's where Doxa scores with the 45mm L2L


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

drumcairn said:


> Do the 300 50th anni models have the wobbly bezel as well - or is it attached by the old method? I'm a big fan of the Aquadive as well but for me the L2L of 50mm means its out for me - that's where Doxa scores with the 45mm L2L


Both my 300 Searambler and USD have a very, very slight movement but it is a fraction of a mm and what I would say is within tolerance to ensure a smooth rotation of the bezel


----------



## Hamhead (Mar 16, 2014)

I’ve dealt with Doxa on a bracelet issue. Turned out fine. Every brand has had an unfortunate experience. My recommendation is that you should give this brand a try.


----------



## Hamhead (Mar 16, 2014)

I’ve dealt with Doxa on a bracelet issue. Turned out fine. Every brand has had an unfortunate experience. My recommendation is that you should give this brand a try.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Flyingdoctor said:


> The Aquadive L2L put me off at first but it actually wears smaller (I measured it at 49mm). Did you see my review?
> 
> https://watchwabi.com/aquadive-bathyscaphe-100-blue-dial/


Really good review, nice watch, thanks


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Flyingdoctor said:


> The Aquadive L2L put me off at first but it actually wears smaller (I measured it at 49mm). Did you see my review?
> 
> https://watchwabi.com/aquadive-bathyscaphe-100-blue-dial/


Does the Poseidon have a slightly different case?


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Flyingdoctor said:


> The Aquadive L2L put me off at first but it actually wears smaller (I measured it at 49mm). Did you see my review?
> 
> https://watchwabi.com/aquadive-bathyscaphe-100-blue-dial/


Does the Poseidon have a slightly different case? Like the review - what size wrist is that? Not really a fan of blue watches - thought I was, bought one - found I wasn't , but the matt blue does have a certain look...though I'd still go for the black I think, especially with the contrasting yellow highlights of the Poseidon. The flat case back would help the longer watch sit better on a small wrist I guess - long lugs do look bad to me sitting up above the wrist.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

drumcairn said:


> Does the Poseidon have a slightly different case? Like the review - what size wrist is that? Not really a fan of blue watches - thought I was, bought one - found I wasn't , but the matt blue does have a certain look...though I'd still go for the black I think, especially with the contrasting yellow highlights of the Poseidon. The flat case back would help the longer watch sit better on a small wrist I guess - long lugs do look bad to me sitting up above the wrist.


Yes the Poseidon case is slightly thinner. 1mm less if I remember right. It doesn't have the HRV of the blue Bathyscaphe 100.

My wrist is 6.75 inches. I love flat casebacks because they sit far better on my relatively small wrist.


----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello to all,
Sorry I didn't reply to my thread, but I've been away in another country for work so I couldn't follow up with my watchmaker fixing the new crown and tube sent to me by Doxa. 
I've paid about 55€ for the parts and as soon as it arrived I gave all to my watchmaker to fix the issue. 
I've been back since last week and was anxious to hear about the repair he did.
But when I went to his shop looking how it went I've been disappointed yet again by Doxa! It seems like they aren't even able to send the right parts!!!! OMG
They send the wrong tube and/or the wrong crown! 
When the crown is threaded onto the tube it doesn't go far enough on the threads of the tube! After one turn it ends and stands to far from the watch case to seal the case!! 
After going through all the hustle getting the parts now I have to do it all again?
And I don't want to send my Doxa to Switzerland not knowing what or if I get it back !! Come on Doxa, get your sh.... together!!! It can't be rocket science to send the right parts!!
I've got to think about contacting Doxa and arguing with them again!!
Truly yours
Frank S.


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

It sounds like he didn't correctly trim the replacement stem before attaching to the new crown*

*While Doxa manufacture the actual crown, the stem will just be a generic one from eta and will nearly always have to be trimmed to fit.

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes definitely needs shortening surprised your watchmaker didn’t realise this


----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

Monkeynuts said:


> Yes definitely needs shortening surprised your watchmaker didn't realise this


Hello,
No it's not the stem, because he showed me without the stem being attached to the crown. It just won't fit. I have the parts here at home and tried it myself. No chance,after one turn it ends and the thread of the tube is still showing. 
Frank


----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

The threading don't mach!


----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

Helle Fellas,
I contacted Monica at the Blue Company England, and She , ( I really love her  ) sent an email directly to Doxa Switzerland telling them the issue. And guys , guess what, Doxa wrote back to me apologizing for the mistake , asking for my address to ship the right parts to me ASAP. 
WOW, maybe all will be good and I change my opinion on Doxa after all!!! Keep your fingers crossed that this time all woks well! 
I'll keep you informed !
Stay save and healthy
Frank S.


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

Really interested in hearing how this is resolved, I bought a Jenny Caribbean (after being a big Doxa nerd) and I maybe wore it for 4-5 days after receiving it, washed my hands one night and just splashed the face of the watch to wipe off smudges with a paper towel and boom condensation in brand new watch. A few months of Covid later and my contact info for Cathy is no longer working and now the watch dial lume and movement and totally screwed. Can't touch a watch in warranty so it's a total salvage I'm assuming from a cost perspective and I'm really nervous that even if I can get ahold of someone and start the month long correspondence (and 40 dollar phone calls to Switzerland) over again that I'll ship it in and they will think it's much too damaged to qualify for warranty.


----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

Wrighthm27 said:


> Really interested in hearing how this is resolved, I bought a Jenny Caribbean (after being a big Doxa nerd) and I maybe wore it for 4-5 days after receiving it, washed my hands one night and just splashed the face of the watch to wipe off smudges with a paper towel and boom condensation in brand new watch. A few months of Covid later and my contact info for Cathy is no longer working and now the watch dial lume and movement and totally screwed. Can't touch a watch in warranty so it's a total salvage I'm assuming from a cost perspective and I'm really nervous that even if I can get ahold of someone and start the month long correspondence (and 40 dollar phone calls to Switzerland) over again that I'll ship it in and they will think it's much too damaged to qualify for warranty.


Wow, that's a bummer!!! Was the crown tightly screed in? That's what happened to my steinhart once. And since I think you live in America, don't you have to send it to the american branch of Doxa? Heard they are way better in customer service than Switzerland!
Keep up posted on the story.
Frank S.
Keep healthy


----------



## 11thsfgrp (Feb 26, 2016)

HUH? Strange response to a spare parts issue.


----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

Update on the story,
Since I've received the ( back then) , good news that Doxa is sending me a new crown and stem with matching thread, being the 5. of this month, I haven't heard from them. I've written several emails to the woman from Doxa who wrote me, but never got a response. So it's the same runaround again!!!! 
This is rediculous!!! 
Frank S.


----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

2. Update:
I've wrote to someone else at Doxa explaining the issue. He wrote back right away telling me he will look into the story and get back to me ASAP.
Let's wait and see! 
Frank S


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Floyd0706 said:


> 2. Update:
> I've wrote to someone else at Doxa explaining the issue. He wrote back right away telling me he will look into the story and get back to me ASAP.
> Let's wait and see!
> Frank S


Do you mind letting me know who else you wrote to (PM is preferred)? I've been having a similar issue and 4 months on no one at Doxa has responded beyond the initial "we received your watch" email. I'm a few weeks away from looking into filing a claim for loss at this point. Shocking CS, and quite different from what I'd experienced previously with Doxa.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

Kirkawall said:


> Do you mind letting me know who else you wrote to (PM is preferred)? I've been having a similar issue and 4 months on no one at Doxa has responded beyond the initial "we received your watch" email. I'm a few weeks away from looking into filing a claim for loss at this point. Shocking CS, and quite different from what I'd experienced previously with Doxa.


For what its worth, I've been in contact with Doxa regarding the servicing of my watch - although sometimes you have to chase them up for a response - ultimately they have responded.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

I've recently emailed their CS team via their website twice to follow up an issue but still not had any response.
Even after the previous management team left I was very impressed with the service from a lady called Cathy and thought things may be improving.
Seemingly not 
I hope you get things sorted soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

adg31 said:


> I've recently emailed their CS team via their website twice to follow up an issue but still not had any response.
> Even after the previous management team left I was very impressed with the service from a lady called Cathy and thought things may be improving.
> Seemingly not
> I hope you get things sorted soon.
> ...


Oh dear - sorry to hear about that. As I said I'm currently in contact with their CS and waiting to hear back from the Blue Company. As you're in the UK too why don't you say what these issues are - the date of your e-mails etc - and when I next e-mail them I'll mention it.

What's really weird is that if you go to their website and click on 'Contact' you don't get any kind of 'WebForm' merely 3 different e-mail addresses to e-mail directly. ?


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Try Boris Ankli, he has been quite helpful. If you want his email address send me a DM.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Hey all, I was just talking to Jamie of Doxa customer service and he said they are restructuring the parts department in Switzerland right now. There will be delayed responses.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Has anyone had a reply from Doxa yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

adg31 said:


> Has anyone had a reply from Doxa yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, since 'pkrshang's post I've received e-mails from them on 25 August, 02 September (x2) and from their UK representative the Blue Company and Today from the Blue Company.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

I finally had a response from Doxa after whoever looks after their Facebook page kindly helped out.
Perhaps things are going to get better?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

